

ASK HN: Distributed transactions - why do we save tranlogs to file system? - snowindy
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20972148/distributed-transactions-why-do-we-save-tranlogs-to-file-system

======
mguimaraes
I find it myself quite confusing. I wonder if someone can recommend a good
book on the subject too.

